# A Scorpions Tail!



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey guys! So I went a bit crazy a while back and made a Forgeworld order for a Brass Scorpion! This was supposed to be a reward for finishing my Guard army...buuuut I missed the deadline to take the Guard to the tourney so, what the Hell!

OK so here's a bit of a WIP for the largest piece of Resin I have ever built.

Just a few shots of the assembled Scorpion before priming. I have the legs/claws pinned in but unglued and all the plates are also separate. 

I also found a cool base from an old lamp that I have held onto for a long time knowing it would be useful for something. Sure enough it fits perfectly!

OK enough of my gabbing....PICS!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Now I remember why the Brass Scorpion annoys me...it's the Talos-a-like rear...

What, what? DeathKlokk actually owns models? He doesn't sit in a darkened room, reading Rules by candlelight, over and over?

My world comes crashing down...

I'm going to have to drastically redesign my Shrine to him...

(PS - It looks grand, what are you going to paint it like?)

:king:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry to shatter your image of me, but I have LOTS of painted stuff (and quite a few trophies! ).

I am planning on painting it like the rest of my Legion of Brass. Brass trim and black interiors with some nice metallic areas on the undercarriage plus I plan on lots of freehand skulls on the larger more visible plates. 

A few shots of the rest of the army:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Obviously a lesser mortal would be very complimentary, regarding in particular the Dreads' use of Ork weaponry, and running pose.

I, however, merely say - Acceptable.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

LoL, I'll have to get some shots of the finished models. I had not realized I had just WIP shots of my guys.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice scorpion - I think if I was buying just for the model (I have an Eldar army to think about atm) I would have been saving for one I think.

Please post some pics once you start painting, will look awesome if the little guys are anything to go by.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I've always loved that model.
Paint it good!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i like your brass skills SHOW ME MORE plz


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK so I have the steel areas of the legs about done and the brass trim on the back armor plates mostly done! Moving along with this thing. 

Not much to show because not much is actually done, but I did black in the interior of two plates to see how the brass will look. I still have some highlighting to do on the brass, but all the messy stuff is done.

Here they are!










A few pics for an idea of where I'm going with this as well (to make up for the skimpy update!)

My Walkers 
























































Korgoth the Unstoppable




























Some transports










Aspiring Champs














































and some of the Berzerkers ( I have 48)


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

absolutely awsome painting there, a good sceme that works well and i hjaven't seen done like that before, and i can't wait to see the brass scorpian completed

+rep definatly!

cheers

edd


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Some nice stuff!

This is the first I've seen of any of your models, I likes what I sees.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I am scared. good job.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am really stoked about this project and looking to cap the army off with this beast!

OK so I have the brass on all the back plates done, metallics on the legs done, and lack some washes and final highlights on the leg brass. Not too shabby considering the size of this beast!

Enjoy!




























and one with a Dread and "Berzerker Barry" for comparison


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

man it is looking so nice... cant wait to see it finished

and i am impressed by some of your conversions (ideas and exicution) like the Emporers Champion and Chaplain conversions into Aspiring Champs.... +rep


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Damn you make me want some nice FW model for my Eldar.

Nice work, very much looking forward to the finished job - I can almost see the heat haze coming off of it


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally I like this model, and you're doing great work on the paint job.

Your army looks very dynamic. Everybody in a hurry to get somewhere with all those running poses :grin:


----------



## maxvon_d (Jun 10, 2009)

That Scorpion is coming along very nicely. Nice colour scheme on your chaos army - they look great!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Turning out quite nicely so far. However, at the risk of contradicting everyone else here, your paint scheme is very very plain. Some of the models are better than others as they have cloth bits and such that are a different colour and catch the eye. But the black and golds don't seem to have any shading or highlighting what so ever and on the models that have little else but those two colours it just makes the model look flat and slightly unfinished. At the very least you need to add shading and highlights to those areas and ideally a third colour to contrast with them (and boltgun metal does not contrast with these at all).

Not trying to come down on you or bum you out here, just giving a C&C that might help a cool idea for a paint scheme look even better.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Wraithlord, I will never get upset by constructive criticism. 
:victory:

I have plans for freehand piles of skulls on the armor plates to break up the large areas of black and will also have lots of the hoses painted red to give some color. 

When I started this army I wanted something striking but not a lot of red. There's four main colors in contrast to one another. 

Brass/Black on the majority
Bone/Red on the details

Most of the Zerkers have Iron Warrior heads (no finheads for my Legion!) and those have horns painted with bone and all the symbols of khorne are done in red.

The Brass areas are three colors with two different washes. The black is admitidly only black, but I think it makes a striking contrast to the brass areas.


----------

